# Not the first Olympic joke...



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

......and certainly not the last.

*It's 2012 and it's the Olympics in London .

A Scotsman, an Englishman and an Irishman want to get in, but they haven't got tickets.

The Scotsman picks up a manhole cover, tucks it under his arm and walks to the gate.
"McTavish, Scotland ," he says, 
"Discus" and in he walks.

The Englishman picks up a length of scaffolding and slings it over his shoulder.
"Waddington-Smythe, England " he says, "Pole vault" and in he walks.

The Irishman looks around and picks up a roll of barbed wire and tucks it under his arm.
"O'Malley, Ireland " he says, "Fencing."*

"They", say the old ones are the best, but I guess "they" don't alway get it right :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

They do do the rounds dont they :lol: 

Still good though.  

steve


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Very good!!


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

What about the chap being interviewed at the Olympics?

Q "Are you a Pole vaulter"?

A. "No, I'm from Germany but how did you know my name was Walter"?

It always makes me :lol:


----------

